# my worst nightmare has come true



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Unfortunately on Monday morning my shop was broken into at 5:30am, after trying to break the back window the low life resorted to throwing a brick through the front door and smashing his was in before taking the entire till, which consists of an iPad and the mount/cash drawer and unfortunately some cash









luckily I had CCTV that got a clear picture of him, and he cut himself so left DNA.

not a great feeling though, and very annoying having to close temporally because someone couldn't be bothered to work for a living.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Is it all going to be sorted with the insurance?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Terrible, please keep us up to date on if they catch the coward...


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I hate scum that prey on honest, hard working people.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

When I worked in a bar in a city with a large drug addict population, end of night practice was to leave the cash drawers empty, visible from the window. An iPad probably represents a week's supply... Moving forward : you don't need to make yourself impregnable, just make sure you are less attractive than other options nearby (oh, and make sure the **** goes in the next flyover)


----------



## vinchu (Aug 1, 2016)

Those incidents are really annoying - I am glad that you have a great CCTV to protect your business.

We come across those time and time again, a good CCTV System (HD IP as a standard now) is KEY for any coffee shops, not only for protection of business, it plays a crucial part for business reassurance and operation (staff/customers interaction) too!


----------



## onemobo (Nov 12, 2016)

my shops been broken into 3 times this year and police have been very helpless if I'm honest. Its a vape shop so its highly targeted and I have evidence of the 3rd robbery as the person came in the same car and clothes 2 days earlier and tried to sell the stuff on in the same car to another shop but the police say theres still not enough evidence as they couldn't make out the reg from the camera when they robbed the place.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that OP, and others who have had it happen.

We had a break in last year too. Whenever people were saying how bad 2016 was, all I could think was of events like that to agree.

Police told me openly that they don't pursue burglary cases at the moment as their entire budget goes on other areas. We had CCTV of the faces of the people who did it, knew vaguely where they lived in the area, and their names. 'Sorry mate can't do anything' was all we got.


----------

